# Less crowded days?



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 23, 2015)

Is there a day of the week when one could expect a less crowded train? Are week days best; weekends; etc?

Thanks


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 23, 2015)

On which routes? With some of the longer ones I think it helps to look at when the train arrives vs when it leaves. Or on the NEC I believe that Saturday afternoons would be the least crowded.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 23, 2015)

Long Train Runnin' said:


> On which routes? With some of the longer ones I think it helps to look at when the train arrives vs when it leaves. Or on the NEC I believe that Saturday afternoons would be the least crowded.


I'm planning a roundtrip ABQ-SAN for mid-July on the SWC between ABQ-FUL (and the the Pacific Surfliner for the FUL-SAN secetion). I'm interested on which day would be best to depart ABQ going, and FUL on my return.

Thanks


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 23, 2015)

IMO with the LD trains it's a crapshoot. Holiday periods are usually more full. Mid July will be vacation time so hard to guess.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 23, 2015)

Generally, when it's not a Holiday period or something like Spring Break, Mardi Gras etc is going on, Tuesdays- Thursdays tend to have the lightest traffic, the airlines have done this for years with their cheapest rates!

Amsnag.net, developed by one of our members, Paul M., will let you see the rail fares and sleeper prices for up to 30 days @ a time up to 11 Months in advance! ( doesnt include any discounts you may be eligible for but you can save lots of money if you're flexible on your travel dates)


----------



## chakk (Jan 23, 2015)

I think you will find the train through Albuquerque to be quite crowded every day in peak summer months, including July.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 23, 2015)

chakk said:


> I think you will find the train through Albuquerque to be quite crowded every day in peak summer months, including July.


My original idea was mid-May, before most schools let out for the summer. Maybe I should re-think July?


----------



## afigg (Jan 23, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> My original idea was mid-May, before most schools let out for the summer. Maybe I should re-think July?


July and August are the busiest months of the year for ridership for Amtrak system wide. Of course, the pattern will vary for the specific trains or services. But in general, July and August are the peak months for the LD trains with June and May only a little less busy. As for the days of the week to pick from, I would say that LD trips over Saturday night are often available at lower bucket prices.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 24, 2015)

afigg said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> > My original idea was mid-May, before most schools let out for the summer. Maybe I should re-think July?
> ...


As I plan to go via a roomette, it'd not really affect me, other than perhaps dining car service? Would that be a good assumption?

Thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, the dining car will be busier, along with the lounge car. You'll also have more foot traffic near your room.

Mid-May would probably be better, as most kids are still in school.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 24, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Mid-May would probably be better, as most kids are still in school.


I think you're right. And I'm guessing the stations would be less crowded, more of an opportunity for me to find a seat while waiting for the train.


----------



## PaulM (Jan 25, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> As I plan to go via a roomette, it'd not really affect me, other than perhaps dining car service? Would that be a good assumption?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something here; but crowded dining cars, lounges, waiting rooms, etc. also translate into higher fares. Fares are the best proxy for how crowded a LD train is.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't know the dates but a couple of events that affect Pacific Surfliner ridership are the Del Mar RacetraCk season and Comic-Con in San Diego. RESERVATIONS!!!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> Don't know the dates but a couple of events that affect Pacific Surfliner ridership are the Del Mar RacetraCk season and* Comic-Con in San Diego.* RESERVATIONS!!!


*Comic-Con International 2015, July 9-12, San Diego Convention Center. * I'm OK going mid-May. Had thought mid-July, but don't want all the families with kids out of school.


----------

